# Crimped wire Small Cell on back order



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You might try Brushy Mt and Dadant for that too. Dadant is the manufacturer that Betterbee will be getting it from anyway.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I had no idea that Dadant was supplying Betterbee with the small cell. I should have listened to you when I first read a post of yours in a different thread suggesting it be purchased from Dadant. However, I ordered other things from Betterbee along with the 25 pounds of foundation, and I said that I would be fine with them shipping it in two weeks. I am going to stand by my word and wait the two weeks and go from there.

I was a bit miffed by Dadant for not carrying it in Waverly and telling me they didn't plan on carrying it. I figured it was cheaper having it shipped from NY then Dadant's Illinios location, at least that's where I think Dadant is located. Now you can see a bit of my logic.


----------



## livetrappingbymatt (Jan 13, 2006)

*dadants?*

jeffzhear has dadant resolved their shipping costs? last time i wanted to order the shipping was more money than the order? after a phone conversation with waverly branch they said there had been problems with the shipping calculator at the webb site.
frames @ $60.00 shipping @$90.00? some problem?
bob


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Matt, holey schmoley!!!!!!!! 
I had no idea they had a problem like that. I simply drive over and purchase what I need with the exception of the medium small cell 4.9. So, I decided to purchase a bunch of things from betterbee to try them out. Betterbees shipping costs were really fair in my opinion. I wasn't disappointed at all. Now, let's see if they ship on time.


----------

